# dinsdagmiddag



## FeedMeChocolate

Hello
I was asked to pick a time for an interview at 'dinsdagmiddag 12 januari'. Does that mean Tuesday midday or Tuesday afternoon?
Thank you


----------



## Red Arrow

Middag = midday

It's probably 12 o'clock. Or maybe somewhere between 12 o'clock and 2 o'clock.


----------



## FeedMeChocolate

Red Arrow :D said:


> Middag = midday
> 
> It's probably 12 o'clock. Or maybe somewhere between 12 o'clock and 2 o'clock.


Thanks, I asked a Dutch person and he said it can be anytime after 12. Could this be a difference between Netherlands and Belgium?


----------



## Red Arrow

Hmm... Not sure. I don't think it's wrong to call the afternoon ''middag'', but we already have a word for that (namiddag = ''after midday'') so I would expect him to use that word instead. But maybe that's just me. I think the namiddag is over around 17:30 or so, but some might disagree.
I don't think there is any clear definition for these kind of words.

I am not a linguist so maybe you should wait for a more ''professional'' answer.


----------



## Suehil

For me 'namiddag' is late afternoon, and 'middag' is any time after twelve.  My Dutch is NL, so it sounds as if there is a difference with Belgian usage.


----------



## Peterdg

Suehil said:


> For me 'namiddag' is late afternoon, and 'middag' is any time after twelve. My Dutch is NL, so it sounds as if there is a difference with Belgian usage.


Yes. Here we have "voormiddag" = from the morning till noon, "middag" is noon and "namiddag" is from noon till the evening.


----------



## Timidinho

_Middag=afternoon_ is anywhere between 12h and 18h, so the time between _ochtend/morning_ (6h-12h) and _avond/evening _(18h-24h).


----------



## Red Arrow

Suehil said:


> For me 'namiddag' is late afternoon, and 'middag' is any time after twelve.  My Dutch is NL, so it sounds as if there is a difference with Belgian usage.


So you would never say ''om 2 uur in de namiddag''?

This is very interesting.


----------



## Timidinho

In the Netherlands voormiddag = early afternoon (noon till 14/15h); namiddag = late afternoon (15/16h till 18h).


----------



## Red Arrow

Timidinho said:


> In the Netherlands voormiddag = early afternoon (noon till 14/15h); namiddag = late afternoon (15/16h till 18h).


Where I live it's more like this:

voormiddag = 11:00 till 14:00
middag = 12:00 till 17:00
namiddag = 14:00 till 17:30

(more or less)

It is strange how 10:00 is definitely ochtend here, but 11:00 is considered voormiddag.


Peterdg said:


> Yes. Here we have "voormiddag" = from the mroning till noon, "middag" is noon and "namiddag" is from noon till the evening.


What do you mean with ''mroning''? Would you call 10 o'clock ''voormiddag''?

Where do you live in Belgium? I come from Vlaams Brabant / Antwerpen.


----------



## Peterdg

Red Arrow :D said:


> What do you mean with ''mroning''? Would you call 10 o'clock ''voormiddag''?


Typo for "morning": I have corrected it.

I also live in Vlaams Brabant (and have been living there for the best part of my life) but my roots are in East Flanders.


----------



## Red Arrow

Peterdg said:


> Typo for "morning": I have corrected it.
> 
> I also live in Vlaams Brabant (and have been living there for the best part of my life) but my roots are in East Flanders.


So in East Flanders they say ''om 11 uur in de voormiddag''?


----------



## Peterdg

Red Arrow :D said:


> So in East Flanders they say ''om 11 uur in de voormiddag''?


I guess so (but I certainly do say that). My language is a a combination of Vlaams Brabants and East Flanders Flemish and it's not always clear what comes from where.


----------



## petoe

Ja toch wel een opmerkelijk verschil, taaladvies heeft er ook een artikel aan gewijd:

http://taaladvies.net/taal/advies/vraag/878


----------



## Peterdg

petoe said:


> Ja toch wel een opmerkelijk verschil, taaladvies heeft er ook een artikel aan gewijd:
> 
> http://taaladvies.net/taal/advies/vraag/878


Wow! Taaladvies is het met mij eens.


----------



## Red Arrow

Peterdg said:


> I guess so (but I certainly do say that). My language is a a combination of Vlaams Brabants and East Flanders Flemish and it's not always clear what comes from where.


Okay, I actually meant ''10 uur in de voormiddag'' because we also say ''11 uur in de voormiddag'', but you get what I mean.

I like how we managed to use neither Standard Dutch nor Standard Belgian Dutch here 
What I thought was just a combination of both.


----------



## Peterdg

Ik zeg ook "10 uur in de voormiddag".


----------



## Red Arrow

Peterdg said:


> Ik zeg ook "10 uur in de voormiddag".


Ja, dat had ik door. Laat maar, ik was mezelf aan het verbeteren : P

Ik ben soms nogal onduidelijk.


----------



## ThomasK

Just one last word perhaps: "middag" in the Netherlands seems to refer to a period of time starting at 12 and lasting until about 6, I believe. There is a similar problem with "morgen": it generally refers to 9 to 12, whereas Flemish would use "voormiddag"in that case..


----------



## Chimel

Timidinho said:


> In the Netherlands voormiddag = early afternoon (noon till 14/15h); namiddag = late afternoon (15/16h till 18h).


Dus als een Nederlander voorstelt om een afspraak in de *voor*middag te treffen, is het eigelijk *na* de middag (want middag begint om 12 uur, zegt Suehill) en kan ik verwachten dat het eventueel tot 15 uur kan gaan??? 

Goed dat je het zegt, want ik had het nooit zo begrepen. Toch wat verwarrend, dat verschil NL/BE, vind ik...


----------



## ThomasK

Timidinho said:


> In the Netherlands voormiddag = early afternoon (noon till 14/15h); namiddag = late afternoon (15/16h till 18h).


Is dat echt zo, Timidinho? Nog nooit zo gehoord. Nederlanders gebruiken "voormiddag" en "namiddag" niet, geloof ik.

Mijn ervaring tot hiertoe wijst uit: de dag begint met _de ochtend_, daarop volgt _de morgen_ (9-12), dan _de middag_ (waarbij "tussen de middag" (12-14) gevolgd wordt door de middag zelf), en vervolgens de avond, enz. Nu, ik kan me nog altijd vergissen want ik ben Vlaming maar heb ervaring met Nederlandse vrienden. IN VL: morgen (of ochtend), voormiddag, middag, namiddag, vooravond (15-19), avond, nacht.

Ook voor mij was het bijvoorbeeld even schrikken of minstens opkijken toen een Nederlandse vriend schreef dat hij "'s morgens [bij ?] de koffie" wou aankomen. Ik dacht even: 7-8 uur 's morgens of zo, maar ik besefte plots: de morgen begint bij hen om 9 uur . En achteraf bleek ook dat Nederlanders een koffiemoment hebben rond 10-10.30 uur hebben in de voormiddags... Correcties welkom!


----------



## Teachinglang

Grappig! Ik zelf (Nederlands, twintiger) zou gebruiken:
- ochtend/morgen (interchangeably): vanaf dat je opstaat tot 12 uur 
- tussen de middag: gebruik ik nauwelijks, maar slaat op de lunchperiode, dus rond 12, 1 uur
- middag: vanaf 12 uur tot 6 uur
- avond: vanaf 6 uur tot ongeveer 12
- nacht: tussen 12 en 6 zo ongeveer, of in ieder geval de periode waarin de meeste mensen slapen

Ongeveer zoals taaladvies.net ook aangeeft dus.

Voormiddag en namiddag gebruik ik niet, zoals ThomasK zegt. Als ik dan toch zou moeten zeggen waar voormiddag en namiddag op slaan, zou ik voor voormiddag de tijd van 12 tot 3 aangeven, en de namiddag van 3 tot 6.


----------



## ThomasK

Blij dit te vernemen. Ik kreeg mijn indruk zowat bevestigd, geloof ik. (Wel interessant om te vernemen hoe jullie vm/nm dan toch nog zouden kunnen gebruiken; nm zou dan ongeveer overeenkomen met onze "namiddag")


----------



## Teachinglang

Ja inderdaad, mijn opvatting over de tijden komt erg met je ervaringen overeen! Leuk om te zien. Ik zeg tegen buitenlanders die ik Nederlandse les geef dat ze als ezelsbruggetje kunnen onthouden dat in Nederland de dag ongeveer in vier gelijke delen is verdeeld (al verschilt de opvatting wel van persoon tot persoon), dus de morgen/ochtend van 6-12, de middag van 12-6, de avond van 6-12 en de nacht van 12-6.


----------



## Red Arrow

Teachinglang said:


> Grappig! Ik zelf (Nederlands, twintiger) zou gebruiken:
> - ochtend/morgen (interchangeably): vanaf dat je opstaat tot 12 uur
> - tussen de middag: gebruik ik nauwelijks, maar slaat op de lunchperiode, dus rond 12, 1 uur
> - middag: vanaf 12 uur tot 6 uur
> - avond: vanaf 6 uur tot ongeveer 12
> - nacht: tussen 12 en 6 zo ongeveer, of in ieder geval de periode waarin de meeste mensen slapen
> 
> Ongeveer zoals taaladvies.net ook aangeeft dus.
> 
> Voormiddag en namiddag gebruik ik niet, zoals ThomasK zegt. Als ik dan toch zou moeten zeggen waar voormiddag en namiddag op slaan, zou ik voor voormiddag de tijd van 12 tot 3 aangeven, en de namiddag van 3 tot 6.


Dat is ongeveer wat ik ook dacht


----------



## bibibiben

Teachinglang said:


> Grappig! Ik zelf (Nederlands, twintiger) zou gebruiken:
> - ochtend/morgen (interchangeably): vanaf dat je opstaat tot 12 uur
> - tussen de middag: gebruik ik nauwelijks, maar slaat op de lunchperiode, dus rond 12, 1 uur
> - middag: vanaf 12 uur tot 6 uur
> - avond: vanaf 6 uur tot ongeveer 12
> - nacht: tussen 12 en 6 zo ongeveer, of in ieder geval de periode waarin de meeste mensen slapen
> 
> Ongeveer zoals taaladvies.net ook aangeeft dus.
> 
> Voormiddag en namiddag gebruik ik niet, zoals ThomasK zegt. Als ik dan toch zou moeten zeggen waar voormiddag en namiddag op slaan, zou ik voor voormiddag de tijd van 12 tot 3 aangeven, en de namiddag van 3 tot 6.



Ja, ik denk dat vrijwel elke Nederlander in grote lijnen hetzelfde idee hierover heeft.

Toch wat persoonlijke kanttekeningen heb ik erbij. Allereerst: _voormiddag _gebruik ik ook nauwelijks. Als ik het iemand anders hoor gebruiken, denk ik aan tijdstippen vanaf 13.00 uur tot maximaal 15.00 uur.  _Namiddag _gebruik ik wel actief. Ik denk dan aan tijdstippen tussen 16.00 uur en 18.00 uur. En ja, ik besef dat ik een gat heb zitten tussen 15.00 uur en 16.00 uur, maar dat is voor mij kennelijk gewoon _middag_. (Het liefst noem ik eigenlijk elk tijdstip tussen 12.00 uur en 18.00 uur middag. In de winter wil ik vanaf 17.00 uur wel aan de avond denken, maar alleen als de gesprekspartner dat nodig vindt.)

_Tussen de middag _gebruik ik ook wel. Ik associeer dat met het tijdstip tussen 12.00 uur en 13.00 uur.

De nacht is ook wel interessant. Want bestaat de nacht eigenlijk nog wel? Elk tijdstip tussen 18.00 uur en 00.00 uur wordt vrij algemeen als avond gezien. Alles tussen 00.00 en 06.00 uur wordt door vrij veel instanties, organisaties en bedrijven aangemerkt als behorende tot te ochtend. Om misverstanden met gesprekspartners te voorkomen heb ik de neiging om in die nogal officiële benadering mee te gaan (al voelt dat lang niet altijd goed). Persoonlijk vind ik elk tijdstip tussen 00.00 uur en 03.00 uur pure nacht. Ergens na drieën begin ik aan de ochtend te denken. Vanaf 04.00 uur is het voor mij helemaal helder: dit _is _de ochtend. Ik kan me echter voorstellen dat voor sommigen de nacht nog wel wat langer mag duren.


----------



## matakoweg

Ik ben het eens met Bibiben, de ochtend begint al snel, als ik om vijf uur opsta zou ik nooit zeggen dat ik vijf uur 's nachts op sta, maar 5 uur in de morgen/ochtend. Het onderscheid in voor- en namiddag maak ik eigenlijk niet. Tussen de middag is de lunchperiode van 12 tot 13 uur.


----------



## Hitchhiker

It has been many years, but when I studied in Belgium, I remember the streets in large cities would be quiet until later in the morning. It seemed like the day for Belgians started later than for most other people in Europe. In other countries the cities would be busy earlier in the morning.

I had one Dutch teacher in Belgium tell us it is polite to not arrive early when invited to someone's house for dinner, etc., or maybe even a bit late so they would be ready. She said the exception would be when her friend would invite her for, "koffie". She knew coffee time was at 11:00 (?), so she would arrive at at her friend's at 10:00 or 10:30 to help prepare things.

Is morning coffee at 11:00 in Belgium? I'm trying to remember.

I think most Belgians have dinner at 18:00 and the Dutch may have dinner a bit later. maybe after 19:00?


----------



## Peterdg

Hitchhiker said:


> Is morning coffee at 11:00 in Belgium? I'm trying to remember.


There is no real "coffee time". There may be in some families or in some circles, but that is a merely private convention.


Hitchhiker said:


> I think most Belgians have dinner at 18:00


That is also family dependent: some will have dinner at 18:00, some later, some earlier but let's say that 18:00 would be a fair average.


----------



## Chimel

Hitchhiker said:


> I think most Belgians have dinner at 18:00 and the Dutch may have dinner a bit later.


As Peter says, it is difficult to draw a line, but I would say it is rather the other way round. It strikes me that when you enter a restaurant in the Netherlands at 8 pm, you often are among the last guests. Half an hour later, it is too late to order anything, they're closing the kitchen... (unless in Amsterdam or some very touristic places).


----------



## Hitchhiker

I know in Italy and France the farther north, the earlier they have dinner. so that would make also sense in the Netherlands compared to Belgium.

I was in Belgium for 4 years and in Namibia for 10 years. in Namibia and South Africa lunch is at 13:00, which seemed unique to me.

The first year I was in Antwerp and stayed with a family that didn't work and didn't keep regular hours. The next 3 years I studied in Ghent.

It seemed that the Belgian students kept a fairly regular schedule and would have dinner at 18:00.

The Dutch, the Germans and the French Belgians told me they normally have only one hot meal a day. If lunch was hot then dinner was cold and if lunch was cold, dinner was usually hot. They thought that two hot meals a day was, "too fancy". I didn't notice that with the Flemish students, but maybe it is like that at their homes. For the Italians, every meal is a hot meal.


----------



## eno2

Red Arrow :D said:


> It is strange how 10:00 is definitely ochtend here, but 11:00 is considered voormiddag.



Om tien uur  's ochtends en om tien uur in de voormiddag zijn krak hetzelfde. Het eerste misschien meer frequent.


----------



## eno2

> middag: vanaf 12 uur tot 6 uur



Absoluut anathema in Vlaanderen.

Voormiddag en namiddag zijn allebei frequent en de middag ligt daar pal tussenin zonder veel overlap noch verschuiving. Middag~ de hoogstand van de zon.

De ochtend en de voormiddag zijn verwisselbaar. Wel:in de vroege ochtend ( 4-7 uur). In de vroege voormiddag: 8-10h. Of zo. Naar mijn gevoel.


----------



## Red Arrow

Chimel said:


> Dus als een Nederlander voorstelt om een afspraak in de *voor*middag te treffen, is het eigelijk *na* de middag (want middag begint om 12 uur, zegt Suehill) en kan ik verwachten dat het eventueel tot 15 uur kan gaan???
> 
> Goed dat je het zegt, want ik had het nooit zo begrepen. Toch wat verwarrend, dat verschil NL/BE, vind ik...


Ik wil hier even aan toevoegen dat dit in Vlaanderen ook geldt voor "vooravond".

In Vlaanderen:
voormiddag = voor de middag* (= het einde van de ochtend)*
namiddag = na de middag
vooravond = het begin van de avond *(NIET voor de avond)*

In Nederland is het logischer:
voormiddag = het begin van de middag
namiddag = het einde van de middag
vooravond = het begin van de avond

(Dit is dus een algemene tendens. Welke uren de grens zijn hangt af van streek tot streek of zelfs van persoon tot persoon)


----------



## ThomasK

Red Arrow :D said:


> Ik wil hier even aan toevoegen dat dit in Vlaanderen ook geldt voor "vooravond".
> 
> In Vlaanderen:
> voormiddag = voor de middag* (= het einde van de ochtend)*
> namiddag = na de middag
> vooravond = het begin van de avond *(NIET voor de avond)*
> 
> In Nederland is het logischer:
> voormiddag = het begin van de middag
> namiddag = het einde van de middag
> vooravond = het begin van de avond
> 
> (Dit is dus een algemene tendens. Welke uren de grens zijn hangt af van streek tot streek of zelfs van persoon tot persoon)


----------



## ThomasK

Ik ben verbaasd. Ik had de indruk dat het in Nederland zo zat:

6-9: ochtend
9-12: morgen  (vandaar : ik kom 's morgens bij de koffie, i.e., 10.30 uur)
12-14: tussen de middag
14-18uur: middag
18-23 uur: avond (of vooravond gangbaar is, geen idee, mogelijk wel)


----------



## bibibiben

ThomasK said:


> Ik ben verbaasd. Ik had de indruk dat het in Nederland zo zat:
> 
> 6-9: ochtend
> 9-12: morgen  (vandaar : ik kom 's morgens bij de koffie, i.e., 10.30 uur)
> 12-14: tussen de middag
> 14-18uur: middag
> 18-23 uur: avond (of vooravond gangbaar is, geen idee, mogelijk wel)



Allereerst: bij _tussen de middag _denk ik meer aan het tijdstip tussen 12.00 uur en 13.00 uur. Met een uitloop naar 13.30 uur. Waarschijnlijk denken velen in Nederland zo met mij.

De periode tussen 13.30 uur en 18.00 uur kun je verder opsplitsen, namelijk in een voormiddag en een namiddag. In post 26 zei ik al dat ik persoonlijk nauwelijks _voormiddag _gebruik. Ik hoor het ook nauwelijks door anderen gebruiken. Het is een nogal vaag tijdstip. Wat er ook van zij, elk tijdstip na 15.00 uur kan voor mij persoonlijk geen voormiddag meer zijn.

De namiddag begint dan ergens na 16.00 uur. Tot maximaal 18.00 uur. Want ja, dan begint officieel de avond.

De vooravond is net als de voormiddag een vrij onduidelijk tijdstip in Nederland. Waarschijnlijk zal iedereen in Nederland elk tijdstip tussen 18.00 uur en 19.00 uur wel als vooravond willen beschouwen. Wellicht met een uitloop naar 20.00 uur.


----------



## ThomasK

Aha, ik heb iets bijgeleerd! Thnx!


----------



## bibibiben

O, en nog iets: ik geloof niet dat er veel Nederlanders zijn die verschil maken tussen _ochtend _en _morgen_. Elk tijdstip tussen 06.00 uur en 12.00 uur kun je zowel _ochtend _als _morgen _noemen.


----------



## Red Arrow

bibibiben said:


> O, en nog iets: ik geloof niet dat er veel Nederlanders zijn die verschil maken tussen _ochtend _en _morgen_. Elk tijdstip tussen 06.00 uur en 12.00 uur kun je zowel _ochtend _als _morgen _noemen.


Ik heb als Vlaming ook nog nooit een verschil gemaakt tussen ochtend en morgen.

Misschien typisch voor Kortrijk / West-Vlaanderen?


----------



## ThomasK

Nee, hoor, mijn conclusie was gebaseerd op contacten met Nederlanders die ik op regelmatige tijdstippen ontmoet. Ik meende eruit te kunnen opmaken dat zij dat onderscheid maakten, maar blijkbaar is mijn conclusie helaas fout...  Wij hebben alleen "(n)uchten(d)" en "veurnoene"... ;-)


----------



## eno2

> DVD
> ochtend:
> 1 morgen, de tijd van het aanbreken van de dag
> 2 de morgen, zonder de bijgedachte van de vroegte, de morgentijd, de voormiddag



Ochtend is dus ook de voormiddag.
Dat is niet zoals ik het geneigd ben te gebruiken.



> DVD morgen
> 1 tijd tussen de nacht en de volle dag, begin van de dag= ochtendstond, dageraad
> •tegen de morgen
> •uitdrukking van de (vroege) morgen tot de (late) avond  = de hele dag door, zonder ophouden
> 
> 2 bij uitbreiding tijd lopend van het begin van de dag tot de middag= ochtend



Dus zowel de Nederlandse dageraad als de hele Vlaamse voormiddag. Wat een soep!



> DVD Voormiddag:
> 1 BE tijdperk van de dag voor de middag, van negen tot twaalf
> •in de voormiddag
> •’s voormiddags
> 2 NL vroeg in de middag, van twaalf tot twee



Dit is dus catastrofaal tegengesteld. Opgepast bij het afspreken in de voormiddag.



> DVD: Middag
> 
> 1 het midden van de dag, tijdstip waarop de zon haar grootste hoogte bereikt heeft= noen
> •tegen, voor de middagtegen, voor twaalven
> •’s middags
> •tussen de middag, BE;
> niet algemeen onder de middag, BE;
> niet algemeen over de middagi
> n de tijd tussen morgen en middag,
> in de middagpauze
> •BE; niet algemeen op de middag
> rond het middaguur
> 
> 2 de tijd tussen de ochtend en de avond, de tijd van twaalf tot zes= namiddag
> •in de middag
> •eerder, later op de middag
> •aan het eind van de middag



Betekenis twee is die waarvan ik al zei dat ze anathema is in Vlaanderen. Ik zou me er nooit kunnen aan wennen.



> DVD Namiddag:
> 
> 1 BE tijdperk van de dag na de middag, van twaalf tot zes
> •in de namiddag
> •’s namiddags
> 
> 2 NL laat in de middag, van vier tot zes



Ik zou zeggen van één tot zes, maar goed, onze namiddag is veel langer, en onze middag is korter. Voor de Nederlanders is het middag tot vier uur.


Ik hou me bij mijn verworven begrip ervan. Hoe de Nederlanders dat gebruiken zou ik eens goed moeten instuderen en controleren op een paar Nederlanders. .


----------

